# Regner 99-4701 live steam 0-6-0t



## artfull dodger (Nov 19, 2016)

Short video of the first run of my new to me Regner live steamer, this is an early example of this locomotive. Regner still makes it, but much higher detailed and with more features than this older model. Engine is RC controlled live steam. I also have the Stainz #2 live steamer from Regner but its waiting for new valve gear parts to replace worn out piece from the previous owners use.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I could sit out in the back yard with a beer and watch that for hours.

How many channels do you have on the RC controller and what does it control beside forward and reverse? What fuel does it use?


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

That was my way of chilling back when I was in G.


----------



## artfull dodger (Nov 19, 2016)

MichaelE said:


> I could sit out in the back yard with a beer and watch that for hours.
> 
> How many channels do you have on the RC controller and what does it control beside forward and reverse? What fuel does it use?


She burns butane or iso-butane gas, 2 channel RC on this model. The newer versions use 3 or 4 channel RC as those have cylinder drain cocks and whistle. I can add the whistle to this model if I wanted to. My Regner Stainz live steamer has 3 channel RC as it has cylinder drain cocks. But the servo that runs the cocks is bad right now, so I control them manually.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

artfull dodger said:


> Short video of the first run of my new to me Regner live steamer, this is an early example of this locomotive. Regner still makes it, but much higher detailed and with more features than this older model. Engine is RC controlled live steam. I also have the Stainz #2 live steamer from Regner but its waiting for new valve gear parts to replace worn out piece from the previous owners use.


Very nice operation and loco. Was wondering if you took any videos or photos when you were building this RR? Would be interested to see a build thread on it if possible since I’m planning to do something similar. 
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## artfull dodger (Nov 19, 2016)

I did not. I actually bought the table set up off a estate. There are articles on how to do this on the G scale specific sites like mylargescale, gscalecentral ect. My line sits on top of the ground due to our very hard clay dirt and a frost/freeze line that goes down 36". So any posts set in the ground have to be set in concrete down to 36" deep minimum.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

artfull dodger said:


> I did not. I actually bought the table set up off a estate. There are articles on how to do this on the G scale specific sites like mylargescale, gscalecentral ect. My line sits on top of the ground due to our very hard clay dirt and a frost/freeze line that goes down 36". So any posts set in the ground have to be set in concrete down to 36" deep minimum.


Ok thanks.


----------

